# You Are Not A Photographer...



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

Has this been posted? It was forwarded to me a week or two ago. I love reading the comments. Its a good laugh.

You Are Not a Photographer

[excerpt] 

Image HERE

Ginger: &#8220;This photo physically makes my eyes hurt, I feel like I need to cross my eyes to focus them enough to even see this poor bride. You really have to wonder what look they were trying to achieve. I will also never understand why people don&#8217;t consider what is in the background before they start firing off shots. Would it have been too much effort to move the table and chairs or I don&#8217;t know shoot somewhere else?&#8221;
Mary Anne: &#8220;At least you can barely make out anything identifiable about the bride. She can easily deny it&#8217;s her. I know this isn&#8217;t &#8220;You Are Not a Florist,&#8221; but oh those bouquets are frightful.&#8221;


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 15, 2011)

By embedding this photo instead of posting a mere link to it, it is easily suggested that this one's your photo! I'm not sure you really want this idea to spread!?!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 15, 2011)

BWAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Thanks a lot there.... I was late to work because of this one.  

Wow, do I feel a WHOLE lot better about my mediocre images after looking at that trash... there's hope for me after all!

:lmao:



_I hope my pics never show up on that blog..........._


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> By embedding this photo instead of posting a mere link to it, it is easily suggested that this one's your photo! I'm not sure you really want this idea to spread!?!


 

Point taken... quickly.


----------



## cnutco (Mar 15, 2011)

WoW!  Fun find!

Thanks.


----------



## Nubbs (Mar 15, 2011)

Work blocked the site.  I cant see the photo but I can imagine how nasty it is.


----------



## benhasajeep (Mar 15, 2011)

Nubbs said:


> Work blocked the site. I cant see the photo but I can imagine how nasty it is.



Same for me.  But maybe it looks like it may be a good thing.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

While these are funny and my initial reaction is to laugh........I also feel like saying who are they hurting?  If they enjoy it and it makes them happy who cares?  The people who go to someone with those pictures in their portfolio would obviously not be willing to pay "Real Professional" prices.  So....let them take their pictures.  

I had a "friend" on Facebook post this on her wall and I couldn't help but feel a little sad and hurt by it.  She didn't specifically call me out obviously but as a new photographer and someone whose goal is to have a small business doing portrait work I hate feeling that judged by people.  If you don't like it, don't look at it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> While these are funny and my initial reaction is to laugh........I also feel like saying who are they hurting?  If they enjoy it and it makes them happy who cares?  The people who go to someone with those pictures in their portfolio would obviously not be willing to pay "Real Professional" prices.  So....let them take their pictures.
> 
> I had a "friend" on Facebook post this on her wall and I couldn't help but feel a little sad and hurt by it.  She didn't specifically call me out obviously but as a new photographer and someone whose goal is to have a small business doing portrait work I hate feeling that judged by people.  If you don't like it, don't look at it.




Ugh! There's always one. If you can't laugh at your own mediocre images, you wont learn anything. Get over it.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> as a new photographer and someone whose goal is to have a small business doing portrait work I hate feeling that judged by people.



If you expect people to pay you for your trade, you'd better get used to it.

Not trying to be rude, just stating a fact.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> If you expect people to pay you for your trade, you'd better get used to it.
> 
> Not trying to be rude, just stating a fact.




How bout simply walking out the door in the morning?... You don't even have to HAVE a business. You're judged when you're simply sitting at a red light.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> > While these are funny and my initial reaction is to laugh........I also feel like saying who are they hurting? If they enjoy it and it makes them happy who cares? The people who go to someone with those pictures in their portfolio would obviously not be willing to pay "Real Professional" prices. So....let them take their pictures.
> ...


 
If it makes me a bad person to not want to judge others well then I guess I am.  Man I keep coming back to this forum because of the great information but really most of you people are SUPER rude.

I am not saying my portraits shouldn't be judged.  Obviously someone will look at it and judge whether or not they want to come to me and use my skills.  My POINT is that if you DON'T like my portraits why make fun of them?

ARGGGG.  Seriously you guys could use a lesson in tact.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

And just to point out I KNOW my portraits are WAY better then any of those........so I don't feel like mine are being judged that way.  I am just trying to stand up for the person who doesn't know they are being ripped to shreds by complete strangers.

www.facebook.com/SawyerCreekPhotography


----------



## RauschPhotography (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh my god... The maternity shot in the Coor's Light shirt is absolutely terrible. Good find, though! It's amusing


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 15, 2011)

Instead of being offended by it, use it as a tool of what NOT to do.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> My POINT is that if you DON'T like my portraits why make fun of them?
> 
> ARGGGG.  Seriously you guys could use a lesson in tact.




Quit pissing on the parade. You're only interjecting your feelings because your stuff is mediocre. NO ONE MENTIONED YOUR NAME TO BEGIN WITH.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Instead of being offended by it, use it as a tool of what NOT to do.



I'm not offended......and at the beginning of my first post I did say they ARE funny.  I guess I just felt the need to try and point out that hey.....they aren't hurting anyone and if it makes them happy let them be happy.  But I guess it does no good to try to induce a little kindness.........


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> Oh my god... The maternity shot in the Coor's Light shirt is absolutely terrible. Good find, though! It's amusing


 
One of my favorites! Its hanging on my kegerator in my mobile home... right next to the nascar pitcher.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> > My POINT is that if you DON'T like my portraits why make fun of them?
> ...



Now I'm offended..........I never said you were picking on my work.  I was giving you an example of how spreading this link can hurt people.  What if someone who took the pictures saw it?  It would hurt their feelings.  

And I couldn't care less if you think my stuff is mediocre.  Pretty sure I didn't contact you asking to let me take your portrait.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

AND I never said the link should be taken down.  I SAID they were funny.  I was just trying to give another point of view.  Apparantly you are just so bored you are looking for a fight over the internet.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 15, 2011)

I'd like to see some of Ginger's and MaryAnne's work.

Oh, wait......... they're still stuck on Gilligan's Island.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> Apparantly you are just so bored you are looking for a fight over the internet.


 
And you're providing him with it. 

I loves me some intrawebs!




Thanks OP, for making me laugh. I'm sorry your thread got derailed by the morality police.


----------



## AgentDrex (Mar 15, 2011)

I blame YOU for the wet spot that showed up in my pants.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> AND I never said the link should be taken down.  I SAID they were funny.  I was just trying to give another point of view.  Apparantly you are just so bored you are looking for a fight over the internet.




If your point of view was the one I was looking for, I wouldn't have posted the link. The blog wasn't created to blow sunshine up peoples hind ends....


----------



## memento (Mar 15, 2011)

AgentDrex said:


> I blame YOU for the wet spot that showed up in my pants.


----------



## Buckster (Mar 15, 2011)

In before lock.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 15, 2011)




----------



## bentcountershaft (Mar 15, 2011)

I've had enough popcorn lately so I brought cashews.  

Oh, I almost forgot, I am completely outraged!  About something.  I'm not yet certain what that is.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:
			
		

> One of my favorites! Its hanging on my kegerator in my mobile home... right next to the nascar pitcher.



You have a NASCAR pitcher? Where did you get it? I'd love to have a NASCAR pitcher to serve my sweet tea and or beer from! Is it a plastic pitcher, or a glass one? Could I maybe buy your pitcher off'n you? And if not, do ya'll have any kin from who I might be able to buy a NASCAR pitcher from? Anywayyyyy, I look'd threw the website brought up,and thought that this senior photo was mighty good: http://29.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lhmeodIHOW1qgr205o1_500.jpg


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> ChristopherCoy said:
> 
> 
> > Kyna said:
> ...


It could hurt their feelings yes, but you know what they might learn something from it. Honestly no matter how BAD you really are, no ones ever going to tell you even if you asked on a facebook fan page. And as long as you get comments "Your such a great photographer" keep coming, you wouldn't ever improve because you are amazing!  I see facebook pages with images like these everyday, I never say anything I move on but that link did make me chuckle.


----------



## Light Artisan (Mar 15, 2011)

wow


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> AND I never said the link should be taken down.  I SAID they were funny.  I was just trying to give another point of view.  Apparantly you are just so bored you are looking for a fight over the internet.


 
If it helps...he does support professionalism...from another thread.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...149-proud-myself-declined-low-paying-gig.html



ChristopherCoy said:


> Telling someone to STFU is not very professional. If you're trying to 'go pro', start acting like it.



I guess telling people to quit pissing on a parade that they created to mock ameteurs is entirely more professional....and here I thought the pro's worked mid day...sorta like I am right now.  I guess pro photog's have a lot of down time....


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> I guess telling people to quit pissing on a parade that they created to mock ameteurs is entirely more professional....and here I thought the pro's worked mid day...sorta like I am right now.  I guess pro photog's have a lot of down time....





I guess you want a golf clap now?


----------



## FatBoy (Mar 15, 2011)

ChristopherCoy: All you do is come here and try to start **** claiming you're a professional.  You're a PET photographer.  Get over yourself.  BTW: I checked out your website and your images aren't exactly stunning.  Several aren't exposed properly and there's even one out of focus.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 15, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I guess you want a golf clap now?



Sure...if that's what you do while you're professionally not meeting with clients in the middle of the day.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

FatBoy said:


> ChristopherCoy: All you do is come here and try to start **** claiming you're a professional.  You're a PET photographer.  Get over yourself.  BTW: I checked out your website and your images aren't exactly stunning.  Several aren't exposed properly and there's even one out of focus.


 

OMG! There's one out of focus?!?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Sure...if that's what you do while you're professionally not meeting with clients in the middle of the day.




Hello pot! I'm Kettle!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 15, 2011)

I've never made claim to be a professional photographer, or demanded professionalism while ignoring it myself.  My line of work is different, I often have time to have a web browser running while I'm getting paid to run print presses for hours.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> I've never made claim to be a professional photographer, or demanded professionalism while ignoring it myself.  My line of work is different, I often have time to have a web browser running while I'm getting paid to run print presses for hours.


 

Oh. Ok then. Good on you for calling me out then!


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 15, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Oh. Ok then. Good on you for calling me out then!



Thank you, it was just happenstance that I caught this thread after I exited the other.  

Good for you for making it so easy to take you to the shed.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 15, 2011)

1. How have you all, yet AGAIN, managed to turn a humorous post into an argument insulting each other?

2. What's wrong with pet photography?  Photography is photography... and if he finds that there's a lucrative nitch in his area for pet photography... then why not?

*3. ::clear throat:: BAHAHAHA! Yessssssssss! Another blog to follow on Tumblr!!!! :sillysmi:*

4. 





Kyna said:


> She didn't specifically call me out obviously but as a new photographer and someone whose goal is to have a small business doing portrait work I hate feeling that judged by people.  If you don't like it, don't look at it.


 
No matter *what* you do, *someone* is always going to judge you for being a "new" photographer.  And even when you get to the point where you might be able to start making a little money from it, there were will be more people *still* judging you for *that*.   And there are *always* people that are going to judge your work, no matter *what* level you're on.  You either have to learn to ignore it and live with it... or find another profession to pursue.


----------



## Overread (Mar 15, 2011)

e.rose said:


> 1. How have you all, yet AGAIN, managed to turn a humorous post into an argument insulting each other?


 
I think some have made it into a hobby these days.. certainly seems to be awfully common here as of late


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 15, 2011)

Except this one actually started by flaming people for a laugh....so it's not that far of a stretch that it would end with the same yeah?

The problem is too many people turn into whiners when the barrel's pointed at them.


----------



## xjoewhitex (Mar 15, 2011)

Haha this is getting good.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Except this one actually started by flaming people for a laugh....so it's not that far of a stretch that it would end with the same yeah?
> 
> The problem is too many people turn into whiners when the barrel's pointed at them.




I'm not whining. Hell, I'm not even remotely pissed yet.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 15, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I'm not whining. Hell, I'm not even remotely pissed yet.


 
Heck no...you're the most outstanding foolish person I've met.  But in other threads....


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 15, 2011)

Who cares if it hurst feelings?  The website states that these pictures come from "professional photographers".  The same "photographers" that undercut prices so real photographers can't make a living. AND give a crap final product.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:


> Except this one actually started by flaming people for a laugh....so it's not that far of a stretch that it would end with the same yeah?
> 
> The problem is too many people turn into whiners when the barrel's pointed at them.



And yet, ChristopherCoy is totally unaffected by your attempts to goad him MichiganShart....he's not whining...he's actually trumped you pretty badly, or did you not notice?


----------



## e.rose (Mar 15, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> Who cares if it hurst feelings?  The website states that these pictures come from "professional photographers".  The same "photographers" that undercut prices so real photographers can't make a living. AND give a crap final product.


 
And while we're at it lets post:  AntiDuckface and cry about how unfair that one is... or lets take a second look at http://sh*tphotojournalistslike.tumblr.com/post/2942680446/judging-amateurs (replace the * with an i) and whine about how it's just mean and not sarcastic at all... the whole site... but ESPECIALLY that post... :er:


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 15, 2011)

e.rose said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > Who cares if it hurst feelings?  The website states that these pictures come from "professional photographers".  The same "photographers" that undercut prices so real photographers can't make a living. AND give a crap final product.
> ...



:smileys::smileys:


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 15, 2011)

Derrel said:


> MichiganFarts said:
> 
> 
> > Except this one actually started by flaming people for a laugh....so it's not that far of a stretch that it would end with the same yeah?
> ...



I would like to see you explain yourself...it's always funny to watch you prattle on with great detail on the technical side of photography, yet come up so short on everything else.  I'd like to see a detailed example of why people should excerpt just the technical information from you...


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 15, 2011)

MY GOD.....

The the intertubes kick ass. Nowhere else can you watch a large handfull of (presumably) grown adults pull the pin from their wrist and *****-slap each other via the anonymity of technology.

Problem is it's not as anonymous as you'd think........

Just sayin'.

You folks are a hoot. 

:lmao:

Oh yeah...... IBTL.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Mar 15, 2011)

...It truly amazes me how easily everything gets derailed in these threads! Whatever. Cheap entertainment :thumbup:


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 15, 2011)

:addpics:


Ok.....Maybe its just worthless period.....


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2011)

MichiganFarts said:
			
		

> I would like to see you explain yourself...it's always funny to watch you prattle on with great detail on the technical side of photography, yet come up so short on everything else.  I'd like to see a detailed example of why people should excerpt just the technical information from you...



Ah,MichiganSharty...you're such a powerful internet warrior. We're blown down by your powerful smell. I think you're a previously-banned troll,actually. Are you perhaps a Facebook photographer who feels a bit threatened by this thread? Are you one of those newbies who has been taking pictures for a year or two and has a chip on his shoulder? It is hard to know, since you do not seem to have any bona fides of any sort....you just appeared here a few months ago and have contributed nothing really,except some midwestern fear of pornography and opinions on anything BUT photography. As to the Original Post---right now TPF has a couple of threads dealing with basically  this same subject--the educated, trained photographers and the established working professionals who actually KNOW about photography and the business of photography, and the newbies who want to charge $50 for a THREE-HOUR session, which is a reference contained in the web site the OP referred us to. And the laughable wedding shot--ewwww.....more MWAC wedding work.....that's the New York Times' own "mom with a camera" wording, in case you didn't know.

I think what makes it so hurtful here on TPF is that TPF has quite a number of MWACs...and we also have some trolls who were banned, but appear to have snuck back in under new user names.

Feelings often get hurt when newbies are reprimanded or dismissed by more-experienced shooters. It has always been that way...the old system was Master-Journeyman-Apprentice...today we have less-than-apprentice-level shooters posing, pretending, to be journeymen...it's rampant.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Kyna said:
> 
> 
> > She didn't specifically call me out obviously but as a new photographer and someone whose goal is to have a small business doing portrait work I hate feeling that judged by people. If you don't like it, don't look at it.
> ...



I wasn't honestly offended by it and I didn't attack this threat because I was on the rebound from a facebook post.  I was just trying to show how spreading other peoples work around and picking on it could hurt people.  I am not some Bible thumping, cross wearing, hick with no brain.  I am a kind person who just likes to be happy.

This forum has a lot of people who have no tact.  I don't care if it is the internet or not.  You can write a critical post without coming across as an ASS if you try.  I was NOT trying to start drama, I didn't know that my post explaining my feelings on the OP would cause such a big outrage but apparantly the OP felt very strongly that we should ALL find this just as HILARIOUS and INSULTING to other photographers as he does.


----------



## Sonoma (Mar 15, 2011)

Must be cabin fever!!  It sure will be nice when summer finally gets here and people can get outside.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Kyna said:
> ...


 
I guess I should have specified that my post was a *general* "you"... not YOU you.  I quoted that section because it's not the first time I heard that.

My opinion on the matter still stands, however.  It's also not the first time someone has called me an ass


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

I wasn't calling you an ass   I haven't seen any posts from you that come off as totally mean.  You give criticism with humor that is fine..........but just mean, you suck criticism isn't really constructive at all.


----------



## MichiganFarts (Mar 15, 2011)

Derrel, Derrel...some people actually realize they're not completely versed on every subject.  I didn't come here to give opinions, simply to learn things I didn't know before.  

You, on the other hand, spout of nothingness...in lets say...Mac vs. PC threads...and from someone who has built many PC's, it's laughable watching you go from intelligent photography discussions...to gibberish.

I tend to keep my mouth shut when there's topics above my head....(have fun with that last line, I put it in there because you're so predictable in what parts of posts you "attack")


----------



## e.rose (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> I wasn't calling you an ass


 
Still... I've been called an ass many times.   



			
				Kyna said:
			
		

> but just mean, you suck criticism *isn't really constructive* at all.



True enough.   But even if the comments on these blogs *were* constructive... someone somewhere (again, I don't mean you) would be crying about how mean it is.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

Agreed   I just think there's a happy medium somewhere.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> I wasn't calling you an ass   I haven't seen any posts from you that come off as totally mean.  You give criticism with humor that is fine..........but just mean, you suck criticism isn't really constructive at all.




Perhaps the problem isn't with what people say - perhaps its the way you read and interpret it. Juss sayin....


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

That is true and applies to both sides   But telling someone to stop pissing on your parade can only be interpreted in one way


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 15, 2011)

Kyna said:


> That is true and applies to both sides   But telling someone to stop pissing on your parade can only be interpreted in one way


 

No it can't. If we'd have been having the conversation in person, I would have told you the same thing with a smile on my face, and in a joking manner. But you can't see that, or interpret it that way by the words on the screen. And unfortunately, I don't use emoticons enough, to help convey the manner in which I say things.


----------



## Kyna (Mar 15, 2011)

True true   I can agree to disagree   I just don't like being attacked for disagreeing.  Moving on with life!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2011)

Lots of posts, very little advancement of the discussion, mostly due to a couple of newcomers who cannot seem to accept that "some" older, more-experienced people have a very dim view of beginners who charge money and who are really not very capable shooters...but then again, the newcomers seem to forget that this is perhaps THE main area of division in photography these days---those who know and understand the "old-school" type of photography (apprenticing, film, prints, studios,etc.) and those who are more familiar, or ONLY familiar with the new paradigm of $500 d-slr+backgrounds+ 2 lights = professional side business, watermarks, and a Facebook storefront.

Kind of like the old parent/child arguments about hair,fashion,and music,eh? The paradigms, multiple, have changed!!!!


----------



## ann (Mar 15, 2011)

i find the images very sad, sad that someone has posted them thinking they are good, sad to think that someone wants to be paid for the work and sad for those who possed thinking they would get professional work. Or, perhaps they knew the work wasn't professional and didn't care. Regardless, it is a sad state of affairs.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 15, 2011)

Ann, I've missed reading your replies to posts. I haven't been around here as much the past few months as I used to be, and apparently you haven't either. I sure appreciate your point of view about so many aspects of photography. Hope we'll see you around here more frequently than we did this winter.


----------



## chammer (Mar 15, 2011)

Ahh Derrel... still my favorite. 

ann: I've only briefly browsed that site, but to be honest my local CraigsList is in worse shape. Although, this could be the case with CraigsList in general. One ad that's been running here lately is about a new guy/girl that just got their camera and is "only charging $50!" while he/she learns and builds their portfolio. Great! Let me pay you for playing with your new hobby of the month. I honestly don't know how people get away with that crap.


----------



## ann (Mar 16, 2011)

Derrel, thanks for the kind words.  I have been around, just haven't had much to say. :meh:


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

chammer said:


> One ad that's been running here lately is about a new guy/girl that just got their camera and is "only charging $50!" while he/she learns and builds their portfolio. Great! Let me pay you for playing with your new hobby of the month. I honestly don't know how people get away with that crap.



From our 'competitions' website:

"_I believe photography is about more than the relationship between light and shadows.  There's an undeniable heart connection between a photographer and their images.  This connection is essential to create images that are authentic and awe inspiring_."

I'm fairly positive that photography is ALL about light and shadows, for without them, there is no photograph.

Our 'competition' charges $50 for an unlimited session, with unlimited locations, unlimited 'poses', and unlimited photos on a disc. The pp skills on these photos look as if they used the LARGE crayons, and lets just say that pop up flashes are the 'in' thing for them.

Did I also mention that our 'competition' chose a name that is basically our studio name with a number at the end? So if our studio is ABC Studios, hers is ABC2 Studios. Thankfully her crayola wonders haven't made it out of our fair city....


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 16, 2011)

im glad im not a pro.   means i can avoid most of the internet bitching on here.


----------



## ghache (Mar 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> chammer said:
> 
> 
> > One ad that's been running here lately is about a new guy/girl that just got their camera and is "only charging $50!" while he/she learns and builds their portfolio. Great! Let me pay you for playing with your new hobby of the month. I honestly don't know how people get away with that crap.
> ...



do you have a website for your wedding photography since that is mostly your business?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## sanpan (Mar 16, 2011)

Kyna said:


> While these are funny and my initial reaction is to laugh........I also feel like saying who are they hurting?  If they enjoy it and it makes them happy who cares?  The people who go to someone with those pictures in their portfolio would obviously not be willing to pay "Real Professional" prices.  So....let them take their pictures.
> 
> I had a "friend" on Facebook post this on her wall and I couldn't help but feel a little sad and hurt by it.  She didn't specifically call me out obviously but as a new photographer and someone whose goal is to have a small business doing portrait work I hate feeling that judged by people.  If you don't like it, don't look at it.


 
Hello Kyna,

The reality is when you are paid to carry out some activity, then you should be open to judging. If you are working for free/ hobbyist/enthusiast, then you cannot be judged, you are free to experiment or  do your thing. But if you are paid, get ready to be judged. Thats what happens with professional athletes.


----------



## ghache (Mar 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> Yes.



Would you mind share it? i am interested in seeing the work you do.


----------



## pgriz (Mar 16, 2011)

ann said:


> Derrel, thanks for the kind words. I have been around, just haven't had much to say. :meh:


 
Actually, I think you're being modest and tactful. I'm sure you have lots to say, but have been restraining yourself. But without the vinegar in the salad dressing, it just doesn't taste as good. So it is with respect to appropriate, pithy remarks that the more experienced (and wise) members should be making.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

ghache said:


> Would you mind share it? i am interested in seeing the work you do.




Good try. The work on our wedding site is a combination of my work, my studio partners work, and our second shooters.


----------



## ghache (Mar 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind share it? i am interested in seeing the work you do.
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 16, 2011)

Christopher, I think I found your 2010 Xmas Card. :greenpbl:


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Christopher, I think I found your 2010 Xmas Card. :greenpbl:




Cute isn't it. T'was my partners idea....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 16, 2011)

It is cute, and the socks really make it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> It is cute, and the socks really make it.



I'll never live that effing picture down... LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao:


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 16, 2011)

Christopher Coy: Not making any friends since June 2010. 

You should become a supporting member, that would look great right below your name.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> Christopher Coy: Not making any friends since June 2010.
> 
> You should become a supporting member, that would look great right below your name.




Oh, Tyler honey. If you're going to hit on me, be a man about it.


----------



## ann (Mar 16, 2011)

pgriz said:


> ann said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel, thanks for the kind words. I have been around, just haven't had much to say. :meh:
> ...



hm, you found me out  I also don't care for reduance comments, but i can get my back up from time to time


----------



## e.rose (Mar 16, 2011)

Can someone explain to me what the bickering is *now* about in this thread?  I'm confused. ...And in pain on the couch, which means I'm bored and curious.


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 16, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Can someone explain to me what the bickering is *now* about in this thread?  I'm confused. ...And in pain on the couch, which means I'm bored and curious.


 
Intertube dudes flexing their e-penis. I don't even really know.


----------



## ghache (Mar 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Would you mind share it? i am interested in seeing the work you do.
> ...


 


on that website ? 

Memory Makers Photography - I Do


which one is yours?


----------



## e.rose (Mar 16, 2011)

o hey tyler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain to me what the bickering is *now* about in this thread?  I'm confused. ...And in pain on the couch, which means I'm bored and curious.
> ...


 
Okay... just checking.

::returns to Tumblr::


----------



## e.rose (Mar 16, 2011)

I gotta say though Chris...

This image:  http://www.photommp.com/userfiles/___html_01690552d202a9cc76d2897db4e36016cc9eb416129495651821294559.jpg?rnd_session=2653

I thought to myself, "cute idea" and then I realized they had ARROWS in those things and I went "Oh HELL naw!  If that was me, I'd accidentally lose my grip or something and my fiance would cease to exist"  

Brave couple.  :lmao:

[NOTE:  I only posted the link so you knew what photo I was referring to... not to flex my e-penis - I don't care if that's yours or an assistant's... so if you want me to take it down, just let me know. :sillysmi:]


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Mar 16, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Can someone explain to me what the bickering is *now* about in this thread? I'm confused. ...And in pain on the couch, which means I'm bored and curious.


 
Someone wants to try to prove how awful somebody else is.

Emily, in that image it looks to me that one is behind the other, so even if they let go, they wouldn't hit anyone.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone explain to me what the bickering is *now* about in this thread? I'm confused. ...And in pain on the couch, which means I'm bored and curious.
> ...



Unless you're like me with a hyper extended elbow, and have to compensate for that, unless I want the arrow to always shoot off to the right..... :shock:


----------



## Stradawhovious (Mar 16, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Emily, in that image it looks to me that one is behind the other, so even if they let go, they wouldn't hit anyone.


 
Well, they wouldn't hit *each other* anyways.......... :meh:  

Arrows can go quite a ways and still cause a substantial amount of damage.

Just sayin'








_(Oooooooo!!!! I just noticed that this is post number 666 for me! Well, that does it. I'm off to listen to some Slayer and Iron maiden.)_


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

ghache said:


> on that website ?
> Memory Makers Photography - I Do
> which one is yours?



These are a few of mine.
http://www.photommp.com/userfiles/_...f8a571294956518916657802.jpg?rnd_session=5767
http://www.photommp.com/userfiles/_...7b5761294956518535451220.jpg?rnd_session=5767
http://www.photommp.com/userfiles/_...82bf3c129495733992182223.jpg?rnd_session=5118
http://www.photommp.com/userfiles/_...09c771294958597835541989.jpg?rnd_session=5118
http://www.photommp.com/userfiles/_...d9b931294957339759391847.jpg?rnd_session=5118





e.rose said:


> I gotta say though Chris...
> 
> This image:  http://www.photommp.com/userfiles/___html_01690552d202a9cc76d2897db4e36016cc9eb416129495651821294559.jpg?rnd_session=2653
> 
> I thought to myself, "cute idea" and then I realized they had ARROWS in those things and I went "Oh HELL naw!  If that was me, I'd accidentally lose my grip or something and my fiance would cease to exist"



Yeah. This couple were BIG Texas A&M fans, and they did everything outdoors. Hunting and fishing were their big things so it was important to them to have something showing that.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > on that website ?
> ...


 
Keith and I are outdoorsy at times... we love hiking and we'll go to the range and shoot... I've done archery... but I'm clumsy as sh*t. :lmao:  I wouldn't trust myself to point an arrow at someone and *not* trip over something or just have a muscle spasm and lose my grip on it.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Keith and I are outdoorsy at times... we love hiking and we'll go to the range and shoot... I've done archery... but I'm clumsy as sh*t. :lmao:  I wouldn't trust myself to point an arrow at someone and *not* trip over something or just have a muscle spasm and lose my grip on it.




They weren't pointing them at each other. One was about three feet in front of the other.


----------



## e.rose (Mar 16, 2011)

ChristopherCoy said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Keith and I are outdoorsy at times... we love hiking and we'll go to the range and shoot... I've done archery... but I'm clumsy as sh*t. :lmao:  I wouldn't trust myself to point an arrow at someone and *not* trip over something or just have a muscle spasm and lose my grip on it.
> ...


 
I know, someone pointed that out... I was joking.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Mar 16, 2011)

e.rose said:


> I know, someone pointed that out... I was joking.


 
I know.


----------

